# Never too young (or old)



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

While not a Golden I thought you would enjoy this very inspiring performance. I am told that this handller is 97 1/2 years YOUNG. Check out this link.

http://vimeo.com/7356697


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

That was incredible. What a great pair.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Wow!!! That was great


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

AmbikaGR said:


> While not a Golden I thought you would enjoy this very inspiring performance. I am told that this handller is 97 1/2 years YOUNG. Check out this link.
> 
> http://vimeo.com/7356697


 
Oh, doG love 'em!!! This IS inspiring, on a couple of levels. One, the age of the gentleman in itself and his mental and physical sharpness, and TWO, that he did this with a DACHSHUND!!!!!!!!!!!!! Notoriously difficult little buggers! 

I'm impressed, and teary-eyed. Thanks for posting it, Hank.


----------



## Bogart (Nov 14, 2009)

Just awesome!
Thanks for sharing, that was just incredible. What a pair!
Elke, ZsaZsa and Bogart


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Awww! That's where I want to be when I'm 97! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

That was so fun to watch!! What a great team they are


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

That was inspiring. I got 50 some more years of competition with my kids, okay, I'm up for it! Thanks for posting that.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

WOW! LOVE IT!
Great working team....very inspirational.
Thanks for posting this gem hank.
Mr. Richards & Hummel...thanks...


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

'Kay. That ROCKS!


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

That was super cool, thanks for sharing


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

That was awesome, I wonder how old the doxie is.


----------



## katieanddusty (Feb 9, 2006)

How cool! The doxie looked older as well. What a good little dog. And I love how the handler still bent way over to pet the little dog's head after every exercise  Great team!


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

WOW !!!!! Thanks for sharing, that was great !


----------



## 3SweetGoldens (Feb 28, 2007)

OMG I just LOVED this! Thank you so much for sharing this. It is truly inspiring, and makes me think of my precious little Ruby, who is 15 now. PG is right...they can be most stubborn and hard to manage, But how I love my little girl!:smooch:


----------



## GoldenHeart6-2 (Aug 29, 2009)

WOW this brought a BIG smile to my face!!! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Allan's Girl (Apr 16, 2009)

I loved that!!! What a well behaved little dog. They worked so well together. Good for them!!


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

Wow what a way to stay young! What a sweet story.


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

Wow..that was really cool! I just saw this on another list! Very, very cool!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I read that this man was also the first person to ever put a TDX on a dog. Way back when he was a youngster of 80.

I will admit, I was wondering what would happen when the judge called the fast. I was pleasantly surprised to see a nice change of pace!


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

Wow, just amazing! What an inspiration!


----------



## zephyr (Sep 29, 2009)

that. was. amazing!!!!!!! so wonderful!!


----------



## Rastadog (Oct 24, 2006)

*Too cute*

What a hoot. That has to be the most feel good obedience video I have ever seen. Watching George do the fast with his cane in hand was great. She was so cute doing her leather article. How could you not love those go outs?


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Simply amazing, everything about it! Way to go!


----------



## goldengirls550 (Jun 12, 2008)

That is simply AWESOME! Thanks for sharing. It was fun to watch!


----------

